# Greasy Hitch Ball



## advancedtel (May 7, 2008)

I am forever running into or rubbing up against my greasy hitch ball. Once you are unhitched from the trailer what does everyone do to cover up the ball (short of removing it from the truck)


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

I use a shower cap for around camp.... can't tell you how many times I have had to treat grease stains from that ball.


----------



## advancedtel (May 7, 2008)

I forgot to add that I use a zip lock bag but was looking for something a little better


----------



## daslobo777 (Mar 24, 2007)

advancedtel said:


> I am forever running into or rubbing up against my greasy hitch ball. Once you are unhitched from the trailer what does everyone do to cover up the ball (short of removing it from the truck)


DH typically removes ours, but whether removed or left on he puts a baggy or a plastic grocery bag over it. If left on he used a rubberband or bungee to fasten the bag in place for wind etc.

Cristy


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

OREGONCAMPIN said:


> I use a shower cap for around camp.... can't tell you how many times I have had to treat grease stains from that ball.


Shower cap eh? That is a great idea. I see them ALL the time in hotels I'm staying in. Next time I've gonna snag one.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I use a shower cap for around camp.... can't tell you how many times I have had to treat grease stains from that ball.


Shower cap eh? That is a great idea. I see them ALL the time in hotels I'm staying in. Next time I've gonna snag one.







[/quote]

Might as well get some perks


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

We just stick a tennis ball over the hitch ball. Slice about half way around the ball, and it will fit snugly on the hitch.
An added benefit - if you use one of the Day-Glo green balls - is that it's very easy to spot, and can save whacked knees and legs, as well as keeping the grease off.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## SouthLa26RS (Jul 10, 2006)

Once we un-hook the OB, I typically leave the tailgate in the down position until it is time to hook the OB up again. The tailgate covers the hitch completely. No hitting the legs or rubbing the hitch ball.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

We just move our truck


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

You could get a greaseless ball. http://www.pplmotorhomes.com/parts/rv-hitc...-greaseless.htm . Or pull the hitch and stow it in the hitch holder. James


----------



## daslobo777 (Mar 24, 2007)

GarethsDad said:


> You could get a greaseless ball. http://www.pplmotorhomes.com/parts/rv-hitc...-greaseless.htm . Or pull the hitch and stow it in the hitch holder. James


What are you refering to when you say hitch holder? Do you have something specific for this or are you implying just whatever people do to store it. And, to take this one step further, what is everyone doing with their stabilizer bars for storage so as not to be stolen. I sure would like something secure for when at the storage facility or at the campground. Our trailer is at the dealer this week and I have had these things clunking around in the back of my armada otherwise DH has them stored in the garage. thanks for any tips.
Cristy


----------



## marks (Nov 20, 2006)

I wipe mine after unhitching with a single sheet of blue disposable shop towels from Costco. I then cover it with a ball cover. This keeps the ball clean from debris and keeps the ball cover clean. I just reapply the lithium grease before hitching up.

mark


----------



## hihowareya (May 1, 2008)

Not only grease on pants, but for some reason if the ball is out in the open it is a magnet for little kids to grab! I don't understand it, but given the chance a little kid will walk up and grab the greasy ball 100% of the time... then you have to scrub their hands to get the grease off, and hopefully they didn't already wipe it all over their clothes!









I always just leave the tailgate down to completely hide the ball.

A.


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

daslobo777 said:


> You could get a greaseless ball. http://www.pplmotorhomes.com/parts/rv-hitc...-greaseless.htm . Or pull the hitch and stow it in the hitch holder. James


What are you refering to when you say hitch holder? Do you have something specific for this or are you implying just whatever people do to store it. And, to take this one step further, what is everyone doing with their stabilizer bars for storage so as not to be stolen. I sure would like something secure for when at the storage facility or at the campground. Our trailer is at the dealer this week and I have had these things clunking around in the back of my armada otherwise DH has them stored in the garage. thanks for any tips.
Cristy
[/quote]
Click the link to see the hitch holder http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...si&img=9610 . James


----------



## 3athlete (May 14, 2006)

a plastic 12 oz drinking cup works wonders


----------



## Piecemaker (Nov 15, 2007)

MarkS said:


> I wipe mine after unhitching with a single sheet of blue disposable shop towels from Costco. I then cover it with a ball cover. This keeps the ball clean from debris and keeps the ball cover clean. I just reapply the lithium grease before hitching up.
> 
> mark


I also just clean it and regrease it.


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

We always seem to have baggies so that is what we use. One over the ball and another over the bar ends that slide into the hitch. Keeps them clean and it has always seemed to work for us. Kirk


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

I typically remove the hitch, sway brake, and Weight Distribution Bars, and stow them under the Propane Cover. There is plenty of room for them under there and they don't represent a tempting target for thieves.

Reverie


----------



## mmonti (Jun 27, 2007)

I use a disposable cup to cover mine, helps keep it and me clean


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Why not use one of these hitch ball cover ??

I keep it in a plastic baggie in the back of the truck and pop it on there when we unhook.

Mike


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> We just stick a tennis ball over the hitch ball. Slice about half way around the ball, and it will fit snugly on the hitch.
> An added benefit - if you use one of the Day-Glo green balls - is that it's very easy to spot, and can save whacked knees and legs, as well as keeping the grease off.
> 
> 
> ...


X2. I cut a (skewed) portion off the tennis ball (a little larger than the neck beneath the ball) and then made four slits up the side so the ball will open up, but also fit snugly around the bottom of the ball. It's easy to put on and take off, but it will stay on while driving around to see the sights near our campground.

Also, because I store the whole hitch head just inside the front "pass-thru" storage door, it keeps anything else in the storage compartment from getting greasy.

Mike


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> We just stick a tennis ball over the hitch ball. Slice about half way around the ball, and it will fit snugly on the hitch.
> An added benefit - if you use one of the Day-Glo green balls - is that it's very easy to spot, and can save whacked knees and legs, as well as keeping the grease off.
> 
> 
> ...


X2. I cut a (skewed) portion off the tennis ball (a little larger than the neck beneath the ball) and then made four slits up the side so the ball will open up, but also fit snugly around the bottom of the ball. It's easy to put on and take off, but it will stay on while driving around to see the sights near our campground.

Also, because I store the whole hitch head just inside the front "pass-thru" storage door, it keeps anything else in the storage compartment from getting greasy.

Mike


----------



## advancedtel (May 7, 2008)

camping479 said:


> Why not use one of these hitch ball cover ??
> 
> I keep it in a plastic baggie in the back of the truck and pop it on there when we unhook.
> 
> Mike


Thanks! I just ordered one. Hopefully this will work. I have looked for these in stores but have only been able to find the smaller ones.


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

I forget where I read it but I remember seeing something saying not to grease the ball. I personally use wd-40 just before hooking up (it creates just enough lubricant to stop squeaks) and the suggestion I read was to put a piece of wax paper over the ball as you hook up. The wax paper will stop the squeaking as well.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

advancedtel said:


> Why not use one of these hitch ball cover ??
> 
> I keep it in a plastic baggie in the back of the truck and pop it on there when we unhook.
> 
> Mike


Thanks! I just ordered one. Hopefully this will work. I have looked for these in stores but have only been able to find the smaller ones.
[/quote]

I have a Dr. Pepper can that I cut the bottom off of. It has been back there for 100's of miles...never blown off. If it ever did come off, I'm only out .05c (Oregon has a nickle deposit on bottles/cans).


----------



## TennesseeOutback1 (Feb 1, 2008)

On the right side (Drivers side) of out 31RQS is the small storage door for the front. When the camper isn't in tow this is where I store my hitch, WD bars, Sway control, etc., etc. It's a small door and I really can't store anything of size on that side so I use it for my that and that only. Plus the only way to open it is with the key. It doesn't have the key and the twist lock thingies.


----------

